# Rem Ventilator .655 Choke Pattern



## Brad C. (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I have been telling folks about this Ventilator choke since a guy I know swears by them.  Reloader told me this choke would shoot Hevi-13 loads very well.  He was right again.  

I shot only 1 shot since I was burning daylight and my expensive turkey ammo.  But I seen enough after the first shot to know it is a winner.  This choke beat out the Indian Creek .665 by a mile today and the Jelly Head .665 .  

I shot this turkey target at a taped measured 40yds from tip of choke to target.  I taped the target to the center of a big piece of cardboard and shot this with my open sight 28" barrel 3" chamber 870.  It hit almost dead center.  Thanks Young Gun for a great barrel that shoots really well.  I did polish this barrel.   There is a 107 shot in the head and neck area counting the beak and snood.  There is 316 shot that hit the paper which is 11" x 11".  27 shot in head and neck vertebrae which is outstanding.  

Hevi-13 3" 2oz #7







Here's a 10" circle cut-out from the cardboard that the turkey target was taped to. This was the densest part of pattern.  That's a bad choke for around $20    55% of the total shot in that load is in the 10" circle.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 31, 2010)

And for anyone that wants to try this choke in their Rem 870, 11-87, or 1100 Rem choke gun, you can buy them here.  The price is as cheap as you will find.  It will save you some bucks vs buying higher priced chokes, and it will out perform a lot of them I do believe.

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Detail.aspx?pid=956890&filter=ventilator&catid=0


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Mar 31, 2010)

Glad to see that since mine should be here friday. Kinda glad i lost that jellyhead now.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I don't even own an 870 anymore but I ordered one of the chokes anyway. You never know, I might run across a good deal on an 870 in the future.


----------



## jleepeters (Mar 31, 2010)

I shoot the same choke but mines a 665 and it shoots as well or better than my best friends comp n choke. I spent a lot of money on chokes before I found this one. And it out shoots everything I've screwed in my 870.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 1, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I shoot the same choke but mines a 665 and it shoots as well or better than my best friends comp n choke. I spent a lot of money on chokes before I found this one. And it out shoots everything I've screwed in my 870.



If your shooting a .665 Remington choke, then you are shooting the first version of the original Super Full which is .665.  The Hevi-Shot choke came out later and it is .675.  

The Ventilator is .655 and was only made in that constriction.  

It is one bad choke.  It smoked the Indian Creek .665 and Jelly Head .665 by a whopping 75 shot.


----------



## jleepeters (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess its a 655 then cuz I'm sure its a ventilator. I thought the package said 665.


----------



## jleepeters (Apr 1, 2010)

I just counted mine and with Win 3.5 inch number 5s i had249 in a 10 inch circle at 30 yards


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 1, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I just counted mine and with Win 3.5 inch number 5s i had249 in a 10 inch circle at 30 yards



You need to shoot at the 40yd mark to see what it does.  

30yd shots are ok to shoot, but tell nothing of what a gun will do at 40yds.  

Try that and see.


----------



## jleepeters (Apr 1, 2010)

Yea i know, I just shot it at an indoor range that day to see what it would do and that was the farthest I could shoot


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of the overall pattern with the 10" circle put back in the cardboard.  That is pretty tight.

That's the backside so you can better see the pattern.

That barrel seems to shoot deadnut.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2010)

SCPO said:


> brad c
> i've got a terminator that i bought several years back. don't know if it's a .655 or what. it says for lead only. can i shoot hevi shot with it



You have this choke.  






Yes you can shoot Hevi-Shot through it.  

Flambeau took over all of the Lohman chokes documentation of legal rights.  I called them about the Long Shot which was another choke they made without the ports.  They told me that you could shoot Hevi-Shot through it.  So I would say for sure that the same can be said for that choke as well.  

The same can be said for the MAD chokes.  Flambeau took over them as well.  They told me that MAD chokes were I believe safe to shoot Hevi-Shot with.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2010)

SCPO said:


> nope. i've got one that came from remington. i can't tell wether yours has holes or slots at end.



Remington didn't make a Terminator choke.  They did make a Ventilator choke.

Does your choke look like this.  This is the Ventilator.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 2, 2010)

You can shoot Hevi-Shot through that choke.  

You can shoot Hevi-Shot through the Rem Super Full as well.  

I have talked about shooting Hevi-Shot through chokes on here before and the marketing ploy that took place when these Hevi-Shot chokes came out.  Most chokes are made out of 17-4 stainless steel or the equivalent from some other grade of steel.  Any choke of good quality within proper factory specs, should be able to handle Hevi-Shot loads as long as you don't get too tight of a constriction which could be unsafe to handle the harder Hevi-Shot loads. 

I know the Tru-Glo SSX choke is .643 and you can shoot Hevi-Shot through it.  But that is about as tight of constriction as you really need to try and go when shooting these loads.  I myself can't see much of a need to go tighter than .655.


----------

